# 4 Lüfter getrennt vom PC betreiben - aber wie [Klimaanlage im Eigenbau]



## ralph19086 (14. Juni 2014)

*4 Lüfter getrennt vom PC betreiben - aber wie [Klimaanlage im Eigenbau]*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein kleines Bauprojekt vor, benötige dafür aber etwas Hilfe. Wer keine Lust auf viel Lesen hat kann die ersten beiden Punkte einfach Überspringen.

*Ausgangssituation:
*Ich habe eine brütend heisse Dachgeschosswohnung. Lüften geht Abends zwar, aber trotz Durchzug geht einfach kein Lüftchen durch die Wohnung.

*Meine Idee:
*4 PC Lüfter ins Fenster stellen, so dass diese die kühle Luft von Draussen "reiblasen"
Die Lüfter werden natürlich so in dem Schrägfenster angebracht dass die Konstruktion am fenster bündig abschliesst. So dass die Lüfter effektiv nur von draussen Luft reinziehen können.

Das mag natürlich keine Klimaanlage erstezen, aber da ich morgens bereits um 5 Uhr wach bin und es zu dieser Zeit doch noch sehr kalt draussen ist erhoffe ich mir schon einen gewissen Nutzen. Ausprobieren will ichs auf jeden Fall.

*Mein Problem:
*Ich bin auf dem Gebiet der Elektronik kein bisschen bewandert. Und weiss nicht was ich brauchen um 4 PC Lüfter zeitgleich über eine Steckdose zu betreiben.

1. Wie müssen die Lüfter "geschaltet" bzw. verkabelt werden
2. Was für ein Netzteil benötige ich dafür?
3. Sind eventuell Adapter notwendig?

Es sind alles 3 Pin Lüfter. Eine mögliche Regelung der Lüfter wäre genial, muss aber nicht unbedingt sein.

So, für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar. Mal sehen ob das Projekt etwas wird.

ralph


----------



## keinnick (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: 4 Lüfter getrennt vom PC betreiben - aber wie [Klimaanlage im Eigenbau]*

Das ist zwar eine ganz witzige Idee aber ich bezweifle, dass diese kleinen Lüfter nennenswert kalte Luft in den Raum befördern können. Ein "normaler" Standventilator vor dem Fenster kommt nicht in Frage?


----------



## ralph19086 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: 4 Lüfter getrennt vom PC betreiben - aber wie [Klimaanlage im Eigenbau]*

Einen Standventilator habe ich bereits ausprobiert. Dabei ist tatsächlich das Problem, dass der nicht wirklich viel Luft von draussen einsaugt.

Der Raum den es zu kühlen gilt hat 70m³.
2 PC Lüfter würden pro Stunde bereits 160 m³ Luft umwälzen. 

Ob es im Sommer tatsächlich viel helfen wird muss man ausprobieren, aber die Zahlen selbst genommen sprechen doch für sich.


----------



## keinnick (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: 4 Lüfter getrennt vom PC betreiben - aber wie [Klimaanlage im Eigenbau]*



ralph19086 schrieb:


> Der Raum den es zu kühlen gilt hat 70m³.
> 2 PC Lüfter würden pro Stunde bereits 160 m³ Luft umwälzen.



Das mag sein, allerdings tun sie das wahrscheinlich nur im Umkreis von 1-2 Metern, so dass Du (vermute ich) davon im Rest des Raums nichts merkst. So ein Standventilator hat auf hoher Stufe wahrscheinlich deutlich mehr Dampf und wenn der schon nichts bringt, dann sehe ich bei den kleinen Lüftern schwarz.


----------



## hbf878 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: 4 Lüfter getrennt vom PC betreiben - aber wie [Klimaanlage im Eigenbau]*

 Wenn im einen Fenster 160m³ eingesaugt werden, dann müssen aus dem anderen Fenster 160m³ wieder raus. Also wird die Luft in der allen Räumen, die sich zwischen den Fenstern befinden, bewegt. Komplett gleichmäßig wird die Wohnung dadurch zwar nicht belüftet werden, aber da die Lüfter einblasend montiert werden sollen, sollte sich die kühle Luft gut verteilen.
Ich frage mich eher, ob 4 120mm-Lüfter stärker wären als der Luftstrom, der sowieso schon durchzieht...


----------



## Gummert (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: 4 Lüfter getrennt vom PC betreiben - aber wie [Klimaanlage im Eigenbau]*



keinnick schrieb:


> ............


 
Meine Fenster sind von Schüco und haben 2x Lüfter eingebaut, alte Luft nach draußen abgibt und frische rein holt. Das funktioniert bei geschlossenem Fenster, als auch bei offenem.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7LYlRWi2jc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfEbQfq8Y0k


Funktioniert sehr gut


----------



## keinnick (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: 4 Lüfter getrennt vom PC betreiben - aber wie [Klimaanlage im Eigenbau]*



hbf878 schrieb:


> Wenn im einen Fenster 160m³ eingesaugt werden, dann müssen aus dem anderen Fenster 160m³ wieder raus.



Ich bin ganz sicher kein Experte auf dem Gebiet aber in der Praxis kann ich mir vorstellen, dass von den 160m³ aus Fenster A keine 160m³ bei Fenster B ankommen. Einfach auf Grund des Luftwiderstands durch die Menge der Raumluft die dafür bewegt werden muss. 



Gummert schrieb:


> Meine Fenster sind von Schüco und haben 2x Lüfter eingebaut, alte Luft nach draußen abgibt und frische rein holt. Das funktioniert bei geschlossenem Fenster, als auch bei offenem.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7LYlRWi2jc
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfEbQfq8Y0k
> ...


 
 Das sieht interessant aus, das kannte ich nicht.  Wird dadurch im Sommer eine nennenswerte Abkühlung erzielt oder "nur" die verbrauchte Raumluft getauscht?


----------



## Gummert (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: 4 Lüfter getrennt vom PC betreiben - aber wie [Klimaanlage im Eigenbau]*

Vorher waren ganz simple Fenster drin. Bei geschlossenem Fenster wurde es unerträglich wärmer ( so ab 11 Uhr ) bis man bei ca 35°c Zimmertemperatur war ( 14 uhr ), obwohl außen Rollos unten waren um vor direkter Sonneneinstrahlung zu schützen, die Luft Qualität war natürlich entsprechend " mies " ... mit den Schüco teilen habe ich ~29°c und frische Luft im Raum. Ist zwar dennoch wärmer aber fühlt sich nicht so erdrückend an wie ohne. 
Und mit den alten Fenstern hat das öffnen der Fenster 0 gebracht, wurde noch wärmer als wenn man sie schließt.

Im Winter ist das System besonders toll, Temperatur wird gehalten und man hat dennoch frische Luft.


----------



## keinnick (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: 4 Lüfter getrennt vom PC betreiben - aber wie [Klimaanlage im Eigenbau]*

Danke für die Info! Da lese ich mich mal genauer ein.


----------



## ralph19086 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: 4 Lüfter getrennt vom PC betreiben - aber wie [Klimaanlage im Eigenbau]*

Also ich wollte keine Diskussion darüber beginnen ob das ganze nun Aussicht auf Erfolg hat oder nicht.

Ich wollte ersteinmal nur wissen wie die Elektrik zu verarbeiten ist.


----------



## Gummert (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: 4 Lüfter getrennt vom PC betreiben - aber wie [Klimaanlage im Eigenbau]*

Ganz simple wenn sie laufen sollen, wenn der rechner läuft versorgst du die Teile am Rechner wenn nicht, holste dir nen günstigen Fan-Controller für 4 Lüfter ( 18€ kriegst du die mittlerweile ) und nen 12v Netzteil für 230v Steckdose genügt, da kannste z.B. das Phobya Netzteil nehmen, was für die Pumpen gedacht ist ... fertig ist die Sache.

Netzteil: http://www.amazon.de/Phobya-externe...id=1402755295&sr=8-1&keywords=phobya+netzteil
Fan-Controller: http://www.ebay.de/itm/PCF-0108-PC-...9?pt=DE_Computer_Sonstige&hash=item2c8525384f

Und wenn die Kabel zu kurz sind oder länger brauchst, kaufste dir halt längere....


----------



## Abductee (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: 4 Lüfter getrennt vom PC betreiben - aber wie [Klimaanlage im Eigenbau]*

Unkompliziert, du brauchst nur ein 12V Netzteil, eventuell einen Schalter und hängst alle Lüfter parallel ans Netzteil.
Eine Lüftersteuerung würd ich mir ersparen, das bringt in dem Fall nichts.

Netzteil kannst du praktisch alles verwenden was 12V und genügend Strom liefern kann.
Netzteil von einem alten Monitor, Laptop, Christbaumbeleuchtung, etc...
http://www.amazon.de/Universal-Netz...8&qid=1402755476&sr=8-4&keywords=netzteil+12v


----------



## Gummert (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: 4 Lüfter getrennt vom PC betreiben - aber wie [Klimaanlage im Eigenbau]*

Wenn er nicht gerade umlöten will kann er direkt nen 4-Molex Phobya nehmen. Brauch er nur anstecken und gut ist.


----------



## Abductee (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: 4 Lüfter getrennt vom PC betreiben - aber wie [Klimaanlage im Eigenbau]*

Wenn man das ganze optisch halbwegs schön verlegen will, wird man ums Löten nicht drum rum kommen.
Besonders bei ein paar Meter Kabel bis zur nächsten Steckdose.


----------



## Gummert (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: 4 Lüfter getrennt vom PC betreiben - aber wie [Klimaanlage im Eigenbau]*

Ist zwar was teurer, aber wenn das Netzteil bereits einen Molex besitzt muss er ja nur entsprechend längeres Kabel kaufen was direkt dran passt + Molex doppel Adapter für die Lüfter ( 1,50€ das Stück oder 3€ für 4 Lüfter )http://www.amazon.de/Adapter-Lüfter...&qid=1402756765&sr=8-4&keywords=molex+adapter ... nur simples stecken 0 Löten und die 4-Pol Molex verlängerung gibt es für 4€ je 2 Meter... 

Wenn er keinen Lötkolben hat, ist das sogar die günstigere Variante. 


Was macht er, wenn es regnet... die Lüfter müssen ja auch entsprechend angebracht werden - das ist weitaus schwieriger als die olle Elektronik.


Und da er ja äußerte, diese Regeln zu wollen - Fan-Controller her. Kann diese dann auch gezielt abschalten ( bei Regen ) je nach dem, was er sich bei der Montage ausgedacht hat, wie dies aussehen soll.

Also diese " Lüfter " Geschichte funktioniert schon, gibt es ja auch für Heizung https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh0-ZinSnAM
Sollte Lüfter nicht unterschätzen


----------



## Gummert (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: 4 Lüfter getrennt vom PC betreiben - aber wie [Klimaanlage im Eigenbau]*

Der ist laut


----------



## SnugglezNRW (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: 4 Lüfter getrennt vom PC betreiben - aber wie [Klimaanlage im Eigenbau]*



> Der ist laut


schubst dafür aber über 6000m³/h Luft durch


----------



## Gummert (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: 4 Lüfter getrennt vom PC betreiben - aber wie [Klimaanlage im Eigenbau]*

Ja.. und wohin mit dem Fenster? - so groß ist der Schubser auch.....
Der TE wünscht eben die 4 Lüfter Methode...


----------



## C4usality (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: 4 Lüfter getrennt vom PC betreiben - aber wie [Klimaanlage im Eigenbau]*

Tagsüber wird es wohl nicht viel Unterschied machen, aber ich denke es bringt morgens schon was wenn es etwas kühler draußen is.


----------



## hema8193 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: 4 Lüfter getrennt vom PC betreiben - aber wie [Klimaanlage im Eigenbau]*

Sorry aber wenn du eine Dachwohnung hast, werden dir auch keine 20 Lüfter helfen. Hier musst du mal in Erfahrung bringen wie gut gedämmt das Haus ist, welche Isolierung deine Fenster haben usw. Ich selbst hatte auch 4 Jahre eine Dachterrassenwohnung und erst nach der Sanierung eine dementsprechende Temperatur im Haus. Genauso wurden in meine Fenster von der Verwaltung sowas ähnliches wie bei dem User eingebaut. Doch Oben bleibt oben und du wirst über kurz oder lang nicht um eine Klimaanlage herum kommen. Entweder du sprichst mit deinem Vermieter/Verwaltung ob du hier einen Zuschuss bekommst oder du machst es wie ich und suchst dir was neues Nettes, denn das war einfach für mich nicht mehr erträglich auch wenn eine solche Wohnung seine Vorteile hat


----------

